# L.A.: Ride of Silence 5/18



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

6:45pm Gretna Green Way at San Vicente Blvd., W. Los Angeles

Join cyclists nationwide in a silent slow-paced ride in honor of those who
have been injured or killed while cycling on America's public roadways.

Meet at the Bicycle Kitchen, 706 Heliotrope @ Melrose (2 blks west of
Vermont), at 5pm to ride to the Westside.

The rough east to west route:
Melrose to SM blvd to Westwood (North) to Wilshire to San Vicente to end
at Gretna Green Way/Brentwood Country Club.

http://www.rideofsilence.org


----------

